# Aluminum Shavings Falling Off in Baking sheets



## NOMaste Baking Co. (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello, all. I run a small bakery in Phoenix and we are having some issues. We use aluminum baking sheets on steel racks. Every time we slide these aluminum racks in or out of the oven, aluminum shavings are falling off of the baking sheets. Does anyone else have this problem? What can be done about it?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

That's weird. Are the pans new? Is there just a ton of friction when you slide them in and out of the oven?


----------



## NOMaste Baking Co. (Jan 26, 2018)

Everything is relatively new (few months), but there's not an obscene amount of friction or anything.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Did you contact your supplier and tell them about the issue?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

common, but not good or healthy.
cause: atomic hydrogen (only know this from blacksmith/welding hobby). Usually a reaction from the type of soap you are using. High heat like pan washing machines accelerates the process. Basically the same thing as when you put an aluminum pan in your home dishwasher. It comes out black or with a residue. There is a flaking process involved in that. 1st. change soap you're using on the sheet pans. Always try to hand wash them. When you have some free time, it's probably a good thing to temper all your sheet pans and hand wash from there. When you temper them, if your oven is large enough, lay the pans upside down and cross-ways on your rack. This only to reduce metal to metal contact.
oh, make sure when you remove baked product, go from the bottom - up, until they stop flaking.


----------



## ELA (Jan 5, 2021)

This actually happens when you are using a stainless steel pans, which have a sharper edge, against aluminum. The best solution is to use a stainless steel rack and that will not happen. Something like this https://elaent.com/product/hotel-pan-racks/


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

NOMaste Baking Co. said:


> Hello, all. I run a small bakery in Phoenix and we are having some issues. We use aluminum baking sheets on steel racks. Every time we slide these aluminum racks in or out of the oven, aluminum shavings are falling off of the baking sheets. Does anyone else have this problem? What can be done about it?


Sand the front edges of the steel rack, try a wire brush in a drill or an angle grinder with abrasive wheel, $40 total from harbor Freight. Wear safety goggles, its gonna thrown steel dust, do it outside, should only take a few minutes.

In future its best to go with alum racks for alum trays.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What retired baker says, it sounds like you have sharp s/s edges somewhere that are rubbing against your pans. A file or sandpaper will round off these sharp edges. Remember, aluminum is baby-poo soft, you can cut it

I dont like aluminum sheet pans resting on aluminum trolleys, when aluminum abrades against aluminum, you get aluminum oxide-- a sticky black substance that smears all over your counters, your work surfaces, your clothing, and anything else. What I have done in the past is to glue on laminate strips or wood strips on the racks of the trolley


----------

